# Aimless thoughts



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Do twins ever realize that one of them was unplanned?

If poison reaches it's expiration date is it more poisonous or is it no longer poisonous?

Which letter is silent in the word "Scent" the "S" or the "C"?

Every time you clean something you make something else dirty.

100 years ago everyone owned a horse and only the rich owned cars. today _____?

If you rip a hole in a net there are actually fewer holes in it than there were before.

And finally (for now):

The word "swims" upside down is still "swims"........


----------

